# My own virtual jazz trio - ez bass , ez keys, ez drummer 2 + ez mix 2 by toontrack



## James Spilling (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## korruptkey (Nov 1, 2020)

Amazing... Fast tracking yourself to banville.


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 1, 2020)

Damn dude, just chill.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 1, 2020)

Your videos are great and a nice discover, but might have been good spacing out the posting of them on the forum 😂


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 1, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Your videos are great and a nice discover, but might have been good spacing out the posting of them on the forum 😂


I suggest James Spamming as a nom de plume.


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2020)

I've reported the spam.

But James, maybe you should just combine all these threads yourself into one thread? The Mods I'm sure would be happier with that. Less likely to get banned.

Also, there's an actual forum for reviews here... this forum doesn't seem like the right one. It seems more like you are looking for the views.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 1, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Damn dude, just chill.


Mr. Spilling certainly has been spilling posts


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 1, 2020)

musicians are a quite sensitive species.

I wasnt prepared to this when opening firefox .. thought for a moment that somehting is wrong with my monitor (repeating pattern)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes, like Mark said, these posts would be more appropriately posted under the Reviews Subforum rather than in Sample Talk. I note there actually are a few over there already - maybe a Mod has started to move them over there?

Anyway, hoping this thread doesn't spiral into the dramazone. I'm sure James has just joined the forum and is sharing his existing back catalogue of videos. While it feels spammy at the moment, I'm sure he will slow down soon enough and start posting in Reviews, and then it'll be more like the postings from Don, Reuben, Cory, Simeon and Chris.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 1, 2020)

Is this the "I'll make sure everyone will notice my videos" -tactic? Bye.


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 1, 2020)

For a second, I thought this forum got hacked lol


----------



## MusicStudent (Nov 1, 2020)

Ya, best over in reviews section. But while I'm here, gave it a listen. Pretty familiar with all the EZ line of instruments so nothing really new there, but wait.... those Vocals are fantastic! Pure Michael Buble. Now if there was an EZVocals which could give that sound I would get the credit card out immediatley. Nice Pipes, Dude.


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok.... wow, yep i am a total newbie to this!!! 
Huge apologies to all you lovely people with my tidal wave. 
Wasn't sure how to post or even where as posting on a forum is totally new to me. 
Rest assured one and all that the wave has subsided and i hope the clean up operation is not too filled with sadness.
Forgive the newbie numptie! 
At least i have learnt now!
James


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 1, 2020)

James Spilling said:


> Ok.... wow, yep i am a total newbie to this!!!
> Huge apologies to all you lovely people with my tidal wave.
> Wasn't sure how to post or even where as posting on a forum is totally new to me.
> Rest assured one and all that the wave has subsided and i hope the clean up operation is not too filled with sadness.
> ...


Good attitude, man! No worries! Welcome!


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 1, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Good attitude, man! No worries! Welcome!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 1, 2020)

James Spilling said:


> Thanks so much!!


Hi James, just to say there is also an area of the site where you can introduce yourself and say hello to everyone 😊




__





Introduce Yourself


Registered members only. Introduce yourself, let everyone know what you're doing, how long you've been doing music, etc.




vi-control.net


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 2, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Hi James, just to say there is also an area of the site where you can introduce yourself and say hello to everyone 😊
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, i will get onto that in a little while. I will just let the waters settle first!


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

James Spilling said:


> Ok.... wow, yep i am a total newbie to this!!!
> Huge apologies to all you lovely people with my tidal wave.
> Wasn't sure how to post or even where as posting on a forum is totally new to me.
> Rest assured one and all that the wave has subsided and i hope the clean up operation is not too filled with sadness.
> ...


James, it would have been much better for you had you posted one review per week, let’s say. I realize you realize now so it is what it is, but posting so many at once is harder to sift through. One per week becomes more like here’s another jewel for y’all. Good luck 🍀👍🤞


----------



## James Spilling (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> James, it would have been much better for you had you posted one review per week, let’s say. I realize you realize now so it is what it is, but posting so many at once is harder to sift through. One per week becomes more like here’s another jewel for y’all. Good luck 🍀👍🤞


Thanks for the advice JonS. Totally learnt my lesson!! When i have another review in the future , i'll post one..... and only one!


----------

